# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Popup "accroche"  une fntre externe.

## Sinclair

Bonjour,

Je suis assez novice en python et en dveloppement graphique et je m'en remets  vous pour m'clairer sur certains points qui sont peut tre simple mais qui ne sont pas clairs pour moi. J'attends pas forcment de rponse prcise.

Voil, je projette (dans un but pdagogique) de me lancer dans une appli python. L'ide serait que cette appli gre un certain nombre de calculs puis les affiches  l'cran. Jusqu'ici rien de sorcier sauf que j'aimerais que ces rsultats s'affichent dans de petites "popup" et que ces popup soient rattaches (comme scotches)  une autre fentre qui n'a rien  voir avec mon programme. Par exemple, une fentre mspaint ou firefox.

Il faudrait je pense dtecter la fentre (par son titre par exemple ?) et faire en sorte que si cette fentre bouge, ma popup bouge galement en conservant les coordonnes relatives.

Est-ce quelque chose de ralisable et surtout, vers quoi puis-je m'orienter pour commencer ? Existe-t-il une librairie ou des fonctions qui approchent ce genre de chose ? 

Je suis un peu paum, toutes les recherches que je fais m'amnent vers du dveloppement graphique ne grant que les propres fentres python.



Merci beaucoup  ceux qui pourront me rpondre.

----------

